# LOCKJAW KNIVES



## Jeff (Oct 30, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about LOCKJAW KNIVES?

l’m looking at a Western Chef made w/ 1095 steel.

No info on blade smith or how the steel is treated.

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Jeff (Oct 30, 2021)

.


----------

